# Baymax & Jupiter Ascending, Wer war im Kino? Wie ist das 3D?



## xhitcher1 (6. Februar 2015)

Hallo  Wer von euch war in diesem Film im Kino und kann mir sagen wie das 3D ist? Gibt es Popout Effekte wie bei Sammys Abenteuer oder gibt es nur räumliche Tiefe?


----------



## xhitcher1 (6. Februar 2015)

Weiß niemand was?


----------



## Thomas0x (27. April 2015)

Baymax, sein super Film, sehr zu empfehlen! 3D war auch Klasse 
Da lohnt sich auch die 3D Blueray!


----------



## 3-tium (5. Juli 2015)

3D kann ich bei Baymax auf jeden Fall empfehlen. War da selbst im Kino im Gegensatz zu Jupiter Ascending.


----------

